# Introducing Bribery and Belle!



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, Twitch and I spent about 3 hours today at her apartment playing with her girls while we waited for her uncle to arrive with our two breeder babies. These guys traveled 4 hours today from her uncle's home where they were being QT'd to us today, but you'd never know it from their attitudes! They're lovely little babies, and well on their way to being fabulous rats .

First, Bribery! He's a beautiful blue variberk. He's twich's new man (lucky guy gets a whole mischief of ladies once he's neutered!)









And Belle . She's a blue berk, and a real sweetheart. She's already in with the older girls and settling in well.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

They are SO CUTE!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Very adorable!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're both so beautiful! Watch out, I might just have to steal them.


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Adoorablllee.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## Buzzkitty (Mar 3, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------

